# my fishfinder on my kayak



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

just installed my new fishfinder on my kayak. Its great, deffentley can find the holes now that I can't see. The transducer gave me problems at first trying to install it but a couple of times and its good.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Dude you did a great job installing that fishfinder. Although i've fished with you numerous times and your like a human fishfinder, you seem to always find the fish... When i get one i may call you for some advice.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

 getting mine next week or so


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

yacanti, have you ever installed one on a yak before?


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

No sir just watched 1000 videos lol, utube is great


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea, you can get anything off you tube. I have watched a few myself on there. Yakmaster just installed one on his and it looks great so im going to see what all was involved before doing it. Going to get one tonight....


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

It's not too bad, are you getting the mount kit? What kind of yak


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a perception yak, nothing fancy there is a place to mount a FF.


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm wanting to install my FF on my pescadore also. Maybe we could have an install party and knock out several with all the corpoprate knowledge we could assemble.


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

does the perception have more than 1 rod holder? i am looking in to buying one and all i can see is that there is only 1 rod holder. any info would help.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

*kayak*

I just got a new pelican for xmas as well and need to mount my hardware on it as well.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL, i know right.. I have some stuff to do tonight but if i get back in time im going to install tonight... :whistling:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

What's your power source going to be?


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

is it pretty difficult installing a fish finder?


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Congratulations; I know it's a good feeling to get that knocked off the list


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

My perception had 1 rod holder and i added a second one to the back to match the other and then added one to the front above the drink holder. I bought both of the new rod holders over at west marine. As far as power goes, im using a 12 volt 7.0AH battery i got from one of my dads old UPS's . He was changing the batteries out and i snagged one. You can get the same battery at Aacadamy for 20 or so dollars


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks, how do you like your perception?


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Jross31455, i will let you know later, doesnt look to hard. Hardest part will be the transducer and making sure the air bubbles are out., from the looks of you tube, lots of silocone..m I didnt have money to buy a hobie so had to go the cheaper way. The perception has treated me great, no problems yet..


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i am gonna try fishing from the kayak this year instead of the boat since who knows what the gas prices are going to do with this Iran b.s goin on haha


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

PM me if you want to go, im always looking to go fishing.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dax we should do something where we all get together and do some rigging?..
Ikester has the same yak as you and we can help Pirate do his to do it in one location and knock them all out at once ...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pirate what do you need installed?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yakmaster which Fishfinder did u go with? Can't tell on my phone ..


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I need some help too. Just bought my fishfinder (new to me) and need to get it installed. Wouldn't mind helping everyone else out too.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Installing the FF isn't bad, its just making sure all of the air is out around the bottom of the transducer. The first install I thought I did a great job untill I got out in the water. Only the water temp work, nothing else. No bottom, no fish, no depth... so I watch another utube video and it said to epoxy the transducer down inside of the kayak and make sure no air was between the yak and the transducer. So did that and it work. awsome now.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

oxbeast I installed a humminbird piranhamax 150, 80 dollars at wallmart


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I robbed my boat and installed the beast it hand on the yak


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok just got back from West Marine and bought my fishfinder, its a Garmin Echo 150 with dual beam. I went with the black and white, would love to have the color one but they want a little too much money for it. Seems how its going on the kayak, i added the 3 year warranty just in case...:whistling:... Im starting the install now, will let you guys know how it went when im done.....


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

oscar lmfao


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea oscar i agree, we should all get toghether and do something. Seems everyone has something they want or need to do to there yak. Im going to start installing now, im going fishing tomorrow morning and wouldnt mind trying this baby out... LOL


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah today was great with the FF, I got to see how deep the water is all around my favorite place to fish... Found the holes, structure and so forth. Its deffentley worth it I think guys.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Yakmaster said:


> Yeah today was great with the FF, I got to see how deep the water is all around my favorite place to fish... Found the holes, structure and so forth. Its deffentley worth it I think guys.


 Yep. Don't know how or why I fished for so long without one.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Its cool if you do yours Dax can u still give us a hand since u have experiences with that model


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea of course i will help, i love doing this stuff. This is my first install and looks to be pretty easy. I've actually PM'd Yakmaster for advice and he's helping me. I always get paranoid when i start drilling. When i installed my anchor trolly, i had to drill and hated it but thats just part of it. Ox, you said you robbed the fishfinder from the boat and made the cadillac even better... Thats one awesome kayak you have.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

*install*

Its a bare bones right now. I have the fishfinder which is a color garmin and I need to put rodholders and some other hardware on it like cleats for anchor and some other strap holders. Its the Pelican apex model 116


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

pirate you got the top of the line fishfinder


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

If you don't want to mess with epoxying your transducer you can also use duct seal to stick it in place. It will stay put just fine and can be removed if need be. Its how I mounted my transducer....
If you want I can post pics of my install.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Please post the details Neo can help a lot of people


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Duct seal is great too, I thought about using that too but already had epoxy


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Im working my way through it, im actually using silicone because, well i didnt know and already bought it. Im going to use duct seal to kind of make a cradle for the battery so it doesnt slide around when im hooking the big ones... Yea right who am i fooling.. LOL :whistling:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I used a foam cut out and vasoline on my old yak to temporarily mount my transducer. It worked well for a long time. I eventually used marine goop to permanently install it.


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

This subject has come up on another forum that I post on so I took these pics the other day. So here we go. 








I chose this location because I didn't want the finder right in front of me and I didn't need to buy a mount just for a f.f. if I put it up front like this.
























A lot of people want their hull 100% water tight I'm not too worried about it, never had any water get through this hole.








Closed cell foam and a cheap tie down strap for battery.
















This is a horrible pic sorry. The duct seal is stuck to the hull then the transducer is stuck to it then I completely covered the transducer with the duct seal. You can get the duct seal from Home Depot or Lowe's in the electrical section. If I remember right it was like $4.00.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

cool neo, good pics, thanks


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok guys, here is the easiest way to mount a transducer. Go to Home Depot or Lowes, buy a 1 lb block of electricians putty. http://www.lowes.com/pd_13591-12704...=duct+seal&N=0&langId=-1&storeId=10151&rpp=48

and use the putty to mount your transducer. I have been using it all year in my Outback with awesome results, took like 2 minutes. Here is another link with a video tutorial. Enjoy!

http://www.kayakfishingmagazine.net...-32-electrical-putty-for-your-transducer.html

-Jonathan


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

*fish finder*

Not really top of the line. It was a consolation prize from Johnstone supply when I worked at ARS. (not the snapper)


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Ardiemis


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Never thought of the putty, I used to use it all the time, for my battery i was thinking of using one of those little jump boxes for you car the kind you plug into the cig lighter. Any inputs on that?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

What are you going to use the box for yacanti


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

http://toolmonger.com/2006/12/13/finds-simple-start-vehicle-battery-booster/

Charger and battery built into one


----------

